#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм и наука >  > > >  >  >  Так Бог или эволюция?!

## Роман Викторович

Вот я всегда верил в Бога или хотя бы в высшие духовные силы, а в эволюцию не верил, и вообще считал полной чушью , но сегодня в школе посмортел фильм на уроке биологии, там сначала доказывали эволюционное учение, говорили что Земля создана 4 милиона лет, потом показали врождённые дефекты, хвостик, много сосков, повышенная волосность (волос много) -говорили, что это и есть животные гены, и это есть доказательство эволюции, что в зародыше видны жабры, и означает, что и у человека и у животного был общий предок рыба, и много ещё. А ведь на самом деле, в каждом климатическом поясе живут люди с разным цветом кожи-это и есть действие климата в эволюции. А так же то, что найдины всякие кости динозавров и т.д. Вот кто мне это объяснит?! Вот вопрос в частности для тех кто придерживается теории эволюции: Вот объясните мне, как тогда неразумная природа и эволюция могла создать мужчину и женщину?! Почему не создала третьего человека, ведь вся половая система она очень сложная, вряд ли природа и эволюция смогла бы её создать, это просто нереально! Или к примеру глаз, пищеварительная система, кстати, может я ошибаюсь, но ведь, насколько я знаю, ни одно живое существо не может прожить без питания, та же бактерия (вроде бы) , например какая-нибудь инфузория туфля, ведь она питаеться, так это что выходит,что бактерии уже были созданы с пищеварительной системой, ведь они не могли же жить без неё?! Или вот ещё, в пользу эволюции могу сказать, а точнее написать; может уже вся программа была создана, просто надо было дать место для эволюции, чтобы бактерия смогла превратиться в существо, всмысле если взять семечку и подсолнух, то свиду они абсолютно разные, и по размерам, и по цвету, и по форме, и по виду и т.д. но ведь если дать этой семечки определённые условия, то из неё вырастит прекрасный подсолнух, может так и было с человеком!? Или вот, может Бог создал животных и расселил их по миру, до этого он разделил Землю на материки, и на каждый остров,материк, континент он поставил какой-то вид животного, по одной паре, и вот мы можем видеть кенгруру тольо в Австралии, и негде больше, то есть начали они размножаться и расселяться по всему материку и эволюция может быть сдезь нипричём, если нету такого вида животного в других местах. А вообще, может человек это не совершенное существо, и многое нам не то чтобы понять или увидеть не дано, но даже и представить себе, например; животные не могут абстракно мылить, может тогда и человеку что-то не дано, как не старайся, может мы не можем видить и даже представить себе какой-нибудь цвет. Вот.

----------


## Вао

Да, Роман Викторович....... то что вы обратились к Буддистам с просьбой разъяснить вам про Бога и эволюцию..... так это по адресу.  :Smilie:

----------

Tseten (04.07.2010)

----------


## Вао

Рискну ответить за Буддизм. (надеюсь "мочить" меня за это будут не сильно  :Smilie:   )
Если рассматривать Колесо Жизни, то мы отчетливо увидим, что духовная эволюция сменяется духовной деградацией. Скорее всего, буддисты это «циклисты».  Империи, люди, религии, горы, планеты и тд.  рождаются, развиваются, а потом дряхлеют и умирают. Так устроена сансара.

P/s/ Но не все так печально. Потому ,что Будда указал  нам, как  выйти из этого круговорота рождения и смерти.

----------


## Буль

> вся половая система она очень сложная, вряд ли природа и эволюция смогла бы её создать, это просто нереально!


На чём основывается Ваше суждение о нереальности?




> выходит,что бактерии уже были созданы с пищеварительной системой, ведь они не могли же жить без неё?!


Бактерии тоже подвергались мутациям, насколько я знаю археобактерии в основном использовали гликолиз




> может уже вся программа была создана, просто надо было дать место для эволюции, чтобы бактерия смогла превратиться в существо


Может быть. Но это не отменяет эволюции  :Smilie: 




> может Бог создал животных и расселил их по миру, до этого он разделил Землю на материки, и на каждый остров,материк, континент он поставил какой-то вид животного, по одной паре, и вот мы можем видеть кенгруру тольо в Австралии, и негде больше, то есть начали они размножаться и расселяться по всему материку и эволюция может быть сдезь нипричём, если нету такого вида животного в других местах.


Тогда почему мы находим ископаемые останки предков кенгуру, а не останки самого кенгуру как мы его сейчас знаем?

----------


## Steppenwolf

> Вот объясните мне, как тогда неразумная природа и эволюция могла создать мужчину и женщину?! Почему не создала третьего человека, ведь вся половая система она очень сложная, вряд ли природа и эволюция смогла бы её создать, это просто нереально!


Половой процесс появился еще у бактерий. Об этом написано например здесь в разделе _Как изучали геном бактерии_  
http://bio.fizteh.ru/student/files/b...lection08.html
Секс с точки зрения биологии - способ обмена генетической информации, который значительно ускоряет эволюцию, так как не нужно ждать пока произойден мутация собственных генов, а полезный мутировавший ген можно получить у партнера и быстро распространить его на весь вид. 

По-поводу числа два. В делящихся клетках содержится пары хромосом 2n. Одна пара приходит от одного родителя, другая - от другого. При образовании половых клеток эти пары случайным образом разделяются в материнской клетке (случайно - значит неизвестно, какая половинка пары пойдет к одной новой клетке, а какая к другой) и образуются дочерние половые клетки (сперматозоиды и яйцеклетки) с n хромосом. Затем они сливаются и получается снова 2n хромосом. Если бы было 3 пола, то при слиянии 3х половых клеток получались бы клетки с 3n хромосом. Такие клетки делить снова на три клетки по n хромосом технически значительно сложнее.
Подробнее можете почитать здесь в разделе про мейоз
http://bio.fizteh.ru/student/files/b...lection15.html

----------


## Yuriy

Интересно, что дебаты между буддийским мыслителем B.A.Wallace’ом и философом O. Flanagan’ом  
http://blog.mindandreality.org/.
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=174

тоже об эволюции и Боге. Идея в том, что понятие эволюции эволюционирует.

Wallace считает, что «подобно тому, как теисты могут приписать упорядоченность в Природе Богу, а буддисты могут объяснять такие вещи в терминах кармы, научные материалисты все приписывают взаимодействию материи». Однако «наука всегда развивалась в тесном взаимодействии с религиозными и философскими представлениями своего времени» – полагает он, - «Современная эволюционная идеология соответствует метафизическим верованиям редукционизма 19 века, в основе которых лежит представление о причинно-замкнутой ко всем не физическим влияниям вселенной. Но эволюция может рассматриваться и в контексте 21 века с его вселенной участия, проявляющейся через интерсубъективный опыт. Выбор за нами».

Это взгляд скорее в будущее, чем в прошлое.

----------


## Steppenwolf

"технически сложно" - то есть придется одной клетки делиться не на две новых части, а на три. И главное - никаких особых преимуществ три пола по сравнению двумя полами не дают. Только одни сложности выроде создания еще одной половой системы, как вы уже сами то заметили.




> пищеварительная система, кстати, может я ошибаюсь, но ведь, насколько я знаю, ни одно живое существо не может прожить без питания, та же бактерия (вроде бы) , например какая-нибудь инфузория туфля, ведь она питаеться, так это что выходит,что бактерии уже были созданы с пищеварительной системой, ведь они не могли же жить без неё?!


Инфузория  - это не бактерия. У нее есть ядро. Неправильно пологать, что например человек произошел от обезьяны, имея в виду современных обезьян. Человек и современные обезьяны произошли от общего предка, который был обезьяноподобным, но вовсе не таким, как современные обезьяны. Тоже самое с бактериями. Они тоже эволюционировали и современные бактерии - это не те бактерии, которые существовали 2 миллиарда лет назад. Считается, что в те далекие времена и бактерий то в современном смысле не существовало, а были только саморазмножающиеся молекулы вроде РНК, потому что РНК как и ДНК имееет способность к передаче информации с помощью репликации, и как белки способна катализировать химические реакции. То есть в смысле "питания", праорганизмам нужны были только полифосфаты, которые могут образовываться химически и могли быть в окружающей среде в избытке. Потом уже появилось "питание", как способ синтезировать полифосфаты типа АТФ с помощью других веществ, например из глюкозы в процессе гликолиза, как уже отметил Бао.

----------


## Steppenwolf

Я слышал, что Бидия Дандарон фигура в тибетском буддизме не однозначная, но рискну дать ссылку на его книгу  "Мысли Буддиста", где он на первых страницах излагает свой взгляд на эволюцию с точки зрения буддизма. 
http://book.ariom.ru/txt589.html

----------

Aion (28.08.2009)

----------


## Echo

_http://www.kuraev.ru/forum/view.php?subj=48375&order=asc&fullview=&pg=

----------


## лесник

> Вот я всегда верил в Бога или хотя бы в высшие духовные силы, а в эволюцию не верил, и вообще считал полной чушью , но сегодня в школе посмортел фильм на уроке биологии, там сначала доказывали эволюционное учение, говорили что Земля создана 4 милиона лет, потом показали врождённые дефекты, хвостик, много сосков, повышенная волосность (волос много) -говорили, что это и есть животные гены, и это есть доказательство эволюции, что в зародыше видны жабры, и означает, что и у человека и у животного был общий предок рыба, и много ещё. А ведь на самом деле, в каждом климатическом поясе живут люди с разным цветом кожи-это и есть действие климата в эволюции. А так же то, что найдины всякие кости динозавров и т.д. Вот кто мне это объяснит?! Вот вопрос в частности для тех кто придерживается теории эволюции: Вот объясните мне, как тогда неразумная природа и эволюция могла создать мужчину и женщину?!


Необязательно, что между теориями эволюции и креационизма есть противоречие. Если человек возник в результате эволюции, не значит, что Бог тут не причем. Возникает вопрос, в результате чего могли возникнуть такие условия в природе, которые привели к появлению человека? 
Если появление человека - результат приспособления к окружающим условиям, то должны быть какие-то такие условия, которые привели к появлению разумного существа, должно быть что-то "человеческое" в природе, некий "образ".

----------


## Шаман

> Если появление человека - результат приспособления к окружающим условиям, то должны быть какие-то такие условия, которые привели к появлению разумного существа, должно быть что-то "человеческое" в природе, некий "образ".


 Библейская версия происхождения человека говорит вроде бы о деградации (изгнание из Рая и т.п), а не об эволюции.  :Confused:

----------


## лесник

> Библейская версия происхождения человека говорит вроде бы о деградации (изгнание из Рая и т.п), а не об эволюции.


Тут ряд вопросов возникает. К моменту изгнания человек уже "произошел", т.е. не так актуально уже, кроме того, в Библии вообще ничего об эволюции не говорится, насколько мне известно. 

Я имел в виду, что противопоставление двух теорий (религиозной и научной), во многом надумано, противоречия особого нет. Хотя многие верующие и ученые вряд ли с этим согласятся.

----------


## Буль

> кроме того, в Библии вообще ничего об эволюции не говорится, насколько мне известно.


Зато в Библии в полный рост говорится о креационизме. Вам не кажутся эти идеи взаимоисключающими?  :Smilie:

----------


## лесник

> Зато в Библии в полный рост говорится о креационизме. Вам не кажутся эти идеи взаимоисключающими?


Скажем так: мне не кажутся взаимоисключающими религиозная и научная точки зрения на данную проблему. А что касается креационизма, то если его представлять как "взял Бог глину и стал месить из нее человека", то да, не похоже на эволюцию, а если понимать сотворение человека как создание определенных условий, благодаря которым появление человека стало возможным, то нет.

----------


## Ондрий

ИМХО, эволюция и буддийский взгляд на цикличность вселенных особо друг другу не противоречат. Наоборот можно найти параллели (Абхидармакоша), или хотя бы полное отстутсвие явных противоречащих теории эволюции тезисов. Также с точки зрения Абхидхармы нет особо сильных противоречий между соверменным научным взглядом на небольшой исторический период существования современного человека как биологического вида и буддийских взглядов на временнЫе параметры существующей вселенной, хотя у буддистов "люди" жили гораздо "раньше", чем говорит наука.

----------


## Буль

> Скажем так: мне не кажутся взаимоисключающими религиозная и научная точки зрения на данную проблему.


Религиозная - это какая? Взгляды разных религий местами сильно расходятся. Если же мы подразумеваем христианство - то, согласно Библии, бог создал людей и животных НЕПОСРЕДСТВЕННО, что диаметрально противоположно точке зрения науки относительно происхождения животных и человека.




> а если понимать сотворение человека как создание определенных условий, благодаря которым появление человека стало возможным, то нет.


Простите, а какая именно религия считает что бог создал не животных и человека а лишь условия для их возникновения?

----------


## лесник

> Религиозная - это какая? Взгляды разных религий местами сильно расходятся. Если же мы подразумеваем христианство - то, согласно Библии, бог создал людей и животных НЕПОСРЕДСТВЕННО, что диаметрально противоположно точке зрения науки относительно происхождения животных и человека. 
> Простите, а какая именно религия считает что бог создал не животных и человека а лишь условия для их возникновения?


Я имел в виду аврамические религии, прежде всего. Библия - это ведь не научная книга, то, что там написано, допускает разные интерпретации. Кстати, даже в Библии написано: _И сказал Бог: произведет вода пресмыкающихся; душу живую; и птицы да полетят над землею, по тверди небесной._ Т.е. не сам Бог, а вода производит :-)

Собственно, это не я придумал, это известная точка зрения, что Бог направляет эволюцию. Ни чем ни хуже или лучше других, и вполне толковая, имхо.

----------

Mitras (16.07.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Я имел в виду аврамические религии, прежде всего. Библия - это ведь не научная книга, то, что там написано, допускает разные интерпретации. Кстати, даже в Библии написано: _И сказал Бог: произведет вода пресмыкающихся; душу живую; и птицы да полетят над землею, по тверди небесной._ Т.е. не сам Бог, а вода производит :-)


Следующий же стих далее по этому же тексту: 

_И сотворил Бог рыб больших и всякую душу животных пресмыкающихся, которых произвела вода, по роду их, и всякую птицу пернатую по роду ее._

И уж тем более бог никому не "поручал" творить человека:

_ И сказал Бог: сотворим человека по образу Нашему [и] по подобию Нашему, и да владычествуют они над рыбами морскими, и над птицами небесными, [и над зверями,] и над скотом, и над всею землею, и над всеми гадами, пресмыкающимися по земле. 
И сотворил Бог человека по образу Своему, по образу Божию сотворил его; мужчину и женщину сотворил их._




> Собственно, это не я придумал, это известная точка зрения, что Бог направляет эволюцию. Ни чем ни хуже или лучше других, и вполне толковая, имхо.


Известная точка зрения кого? Какой религии?

----------


## лесник

> Известная точка зрения кого? Какой религии?


В частности, католической церкви, елси не ошибаюсь.

----------


## Буль

> В частности, католической церкви, елси не ошибаюсь.


Отнюдь. Вот официальная точка зрения Папы Бенедикта 16 от 11.11.2005. Обратите внимание на определение *created world must be understood as an "intelligent project"*

Какие-нибудь ещё религии?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> А в чём состоит такая удача - увидеть духов?


В том что кошка прогоняет духов одним своим появлением.

----------


## Буль

Кто это Вам сказал?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Кто это Вам сказал?


Вы видимо городской человек. Если спросите об этом у деревенских, вам ответят, что кошка это охранитель дома. Я сам как деревенский человек говорю что кошка это охранитель дома. Также считается что собаки с метками над глазами тоже видят духов и такие собаки очень ценятся.

----------


## Джыш

> Вы видимо городской человек. Если спросите об этом у деревенских, вам ответят, что кошка это охранитель дома. Я сам как деревенский человек говорю что кошка это охранитель дома. Также считается что собаки с метками над глазами тоже видят духов и такие собаки очень ценятся.


То есть все говорят, но точно никто не знает?

----------

Буль (15.08.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Вы видимо городской человек. Если спросите об этом у деревенских, вам ответят, что кошка это охранитель дома.


"Деревенские" так же мне говорят что господь наш - Исус Христос и что водка натощак от рака желудка помогает. Этому мне тоже верить?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Этому мне тоже верить?


Хотите — верьте, хотите —не верьте.
При чём здесь это вообще.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> "Деревенские" так мне говорят что господь наш - Исус Христос и что водка натощак от рака желудка помогает. Этому мне тоже верить?


Вообще эту историю я слышал от бурятского ламы и он говорил что прочитал об этом в сутрах. Бурхан-багша Будда Шакьямуни собрал лекарственные травы и поместил их в одном доме на сушку. Внутри он оставил кошку охранять а снаружи собаку. Пришел шолмос - злой дух и обманул собаку, дав ей теплую шкуру, та собака была голая без шерсти, на зиму тебе будет тепло сказав он дал собаке шкуру и пока собака с этой шкурой разбиралась он прошел в дом в виде мыши, чтобы напортить с травой. А там кошка. Она схватила эту мышь и удавила. Потом пришел Будда и сделал такое пожелание: "Пусть ты будешь всегда спать на мягком и теплом и будешь всегда кушать вкусное". На деле говорят что кошки выбирают самое хорошее место и не будут кушать из грязной миски и то что им невкусно, хотя и будут голодны. И поскольку кошка загрызла шолмоса, считается что у кошки на зубах весь вред. Укусы кошки очень долго заживают. У собаки весь вред в шкуре из-за того шолмоса.

----------


## Буль

И Вы вправду думаете что в сутрах описано как Будда траву собирал?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

А что в этом такого? Будда был человеком, кушал, спал. Вы думаете что Будда всегда сидя на троне Учение давал? Как-то за Буддой ходили пять или больше брахманов которые хотели с ним состязаться, кто круче. В конце концов Будда их смыл в море. И сказал что уже много много жизней с ними встречается и ему приходится так поступать.

----------


## Буль

> Как-то за Буддой ходили пять или больше брахманов которые хотели с ним состязаться, кто круче. В конце концов Будда их смыл в море. И сказал что уже много много жизней с ними встречается и ему приходится так поступать.


 :EEK!:  прямо насмерть???  :EEK!: 

Это Вы тоже в сутрах прочитали?

----------

Марина В (15.08.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Да, есть такое. Сейчас под рукой нету этой книги.

----------


## Буль

Смею утверждать что в сутрах подобного бреда быть не может.

----------

Марина В (15.08.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Это не бред елы-палы. Брахманов Будда смыл в море, это давно всем известно. Как Вам неизвестно я не знаю.

----------


## Joy

От суеверий надо избавляться.
Правильное поведение - залог добра, а не то, какой ногой на чей хвост наступишь.
Странная тема: бог, собаки, эволюция..

----------

Буль (15.08.2010), Марина В (15.08.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Если Вас это шокирует, то я скажу больше. Чингисхан в монгольско-тибетской традиции считается воплощением Ваджрапани - божества силы. Аспект Будды Шакьямуни такой как сила воплотился как Чингисхан. Несмотря на то что было убито много людей, толчок был очень сильный в сторону лучшей жизни для людей. Всегда Чингисхан посылал своих людей в начале и всегда говорил о мире и торговле, но было такое что его послов убивали. Затем он посылал вторую гвардию, их тоже не слушали. В третий раз он из своего терпения посылал военных послов, которых ни под каким знаком нельзя было трогать. Но и их убивали. Тогда Чингисхан шел войной. И человеком тысячелетия не могли случайно его признать.

----------


## Леонид Ш

БТР уже размещал эту ссылку в "анекдотах": Ленин и Кучук-Адам
Даже личность дедушки Ленина, который жил менее 100 лет назад, успела обрасти в среде малых народов такими красочными прибаутками. Что уж говорить про Будду, который жил более 2000 лет назад и неграмотных монгольских, бурятских и тувинских лам. Там где отсутствует грамотность - буйным цветом расцветают суеверия, а истории из сутр и джатак передаваемые в виде устных преданий, обрастают удивительными подробностями  :Smilie:

----------

Joy (15.08.2010), Марина В (15.08.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Это не бред елы-палы. Брахманов Будда смыл в море, это давно всем известно. Как Вам неизвестно я не знаю.


Не надо на Будду наговаривать! Лучше укажите сутру, где это описано.

----------

Joy (15.08.2010), Марина В (15.08.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Чингисхан в монгольско-тибетской традиции считается воплощением Ваджрапани - божества силы.


Кем считается?




> Тогда Чингисхан шел войной. И человеком тысячелетия не могли случайно его признать.


Кто признал?

----------

Марина В (15.08.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Ну это так в русской силе написали, хотя это не совсем правда насчет самой личности:
Библиотека
Политика
Чингисхан, "Великая Бурятия" и Міровая закулиса
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ЮНЕСКО (организация ООН по вопросам культуры) человеком второго тысячелетия назвала Чингисхана. Самым выдающимся деятелем за последнюю тысячу лет был признан не европеец и не христианин. А язычник, главарь дикой орды, чье имя было синонимом массовых убийств, грабежа и непрестанных насилий.
В РФ, в Забайкалье, также стал раскручиваться проект, посвященный Чингисхану, – поскольку буряты, в основном проживающие в этом регионе, в последнее время склонны считать себя "потомками Чингисхана". Проект предполагает провозглашение Читы «родиной Чингисхана», создание в Чите «парка кочевых народов», проведение «Чингисовых чтений» (что особенно забавно – безграмотный Чингисхан не умел читать ни на одном языке), организацию «чингисхановского» поезда (причем предполагается одевать проводников в одежды кочевников), автопробега до С.-Петербурга в честь того же персонажа, и даже учреждение орденов Читинской области и Российской Федерации имени Чингисхана. Все это предполагает кардинальный пересмотр всей российской истории как истории Православного Русского народа, т.е. опять же разрушение Христианской Традиции. Проект поддержал губернатор Читинской области, Гениатулин Равиль Фаритович – татарин.
Раскрутка проекта "Чита – Чингисхан" означает и пропаганду сепаратизма и русофобии в Сибири с целью ее отторжения от России, и масштабную пропаганду антихристианской глобализации на региональном уровне (о чем подробнее говорится ниже в статье Дмитрия Саввина).

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> БТР уже размещал эту ссылку в "анекдотах": Ленин и Кучук-Адам
> Даже личность дедушки Ленина, который жил менее 100 лет назад, успела обрасти в среде малых народов такими красочными прибаутками. Что уж говорить про Будду, который жил более 2000 лет назад и неграмотных монгольских, бурятских и тувинских лам. Там где отсутствует грамотность - буйным цветом расцветают суеверия, а истории из сутр и джатак передаваемые в виде устных преданий, обрастают удивительными подробностями


Насчет неграмотных монгольских, бурятских и тувинских лам Вы сильно поторопились. Уже становится тяжело разгребать это.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Насчет неграмотных монгольских, бурятских и тувинских лам Вы сильно поторопились. Уже становится тяжело разгребать это.


А вы с помощью кошек призовите духов, пусть помогут, будет не так тяжело.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Насчет неграмотных монгольских, бурятских и тувинских лам Вы сильно поторопились. Уже становится тяжело разгребать это.


Умение разбирать написанные буквы и проводить ритуалы не делает человека грамотным в широком смысле слова. А распространение подобных историй со ссылкой на сутры, говорит лишь о малограмотности ламы.

----------

Марина В (15.08.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Кем считается?


Монгольско-тибетская традиция считает же. Или в тексте проморгали?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> А вы с помощью кошек призовите духов, пусть помогут, будет не так тяжело.


Ни к чему, как-нибудь сам.

----------


## Буль

> Монгольско-тибетская традиция считает же. Или в тексте проморгали?


А кто это: "монгольско-тибетская традиция"? Кто именно признал?




> ЮНЕСКО (организация ООН по вопросам культуры) человеком второго тысячелетия назвала Чингисхана.


Забавно, что в ЮНЕСКО нет номинации "человек второго тысячелетия". И, конечно, документов о подобном признании тоже нет. Кто это придумал?

----------

Марина В (15.08.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> А кто это: "монгольско-тибетская традиция"? Кто именно признал?
> 
> 
> 
> Забавно, что в ЮНЕСКО нет номинации "человек второго тысячелетия". И, конечно, документов о подобном признании тоже нет. Кто это придумал?


Это люди. И номинация есть.

----------


## Буль

В подтверждение Ваших слов приведите, пожалуйста, ссылку с официального сайта unesco.org. Буду весьма признателен.

----------


## Джыш

Здесь кому-то Веры нехватает что-ли? Во что?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> В подтверждение Ваших слов приведите, пожалуйста, ссылку с официального сайта unesco.org. Буду весьма признателен.


Достаточно набрать запрос по ключу "Чингизхан - человек тысячелетия". Много интересного обнаружите. 
Вот, например

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Само слово Москва это монгольское слово Мушхуу- кривое. Монгольский князь придя на берег реки искал переправу полегче. Потом устав сказал "Ямар мушхуа" - Какая кривая река. Также Кремль это монгольское слово Хуреемэл - ограда. И далее больше.

----------


## Joy

2Доржик:



> Версии происхождения названия города Москвы:
> 
> Существует множество версий происхождения названия города Москвы.
> 
>     * Одна из версий — слово «Москва» происходит из финно-угорской группы языков. Слог -ва означает «вода», «река» или «мокрый», то есть также как и в названиях многих других рек.
>     * Корень моск- существовал в древнерусском языке и означал «вязкий, топкий» или «болото, сырость, влага, жидкость». То, что корень моск- по своему значению связан с понятием «влага», подтверждается употреблением его в других славянских и европейских языках: в словацком языке встречается нарицательное слово moskwa, значащее «влажный хлеб в зерне» или «хлеб, собранный с полей в дождливую погоду»; в литовском языке существует глагол mazgoti «мыть, полоскать», а в латышском языке — глагол mazgāt, что значит «мыть».
>     * Существует также версия, по которой Москва получила название по двум марийским словам «Маска» (медведь) и «Ава» (мать). Так называли это место древние марийцы, жившие в этих местах до переселения на Волгу.
>     * Существует легенда о библейском происхождении называния города, согласно которой название одноимённой реки происходит от имени библейского Мосоха, внука Ноя и сына Афета, и его жены Квы — по библейской легенде потомками Мосоха были заселены земли от Вислы до самого Белого озера. Связана эта легенда с известной средневековой теорией монаха Филофея «Москва — Третий Рим»: «Той ибо Мосох по потопе лета 131, шедши от Вавилона с племенем своим, абие во Азии и Европе, над берегами Понтскаго или Черного моря, народи Мосховитов от своего имене и осади: и оттуда умножашуся народу, поступая день от дне в полунощныя страны за Черное море, над Доном и Волгою рекою… И тако от Мосоха праотца Славенороссийского, по последию его, не токмо Москва народ великий, но и вся Русь или Россия вышенареченная призыде…»





> Происхождение слова «кремль»
> 
> Слово «кремль» впервые появляется в летописи под 1317 годом как «кремник». Есть несколько версий его происхождения.
> 
>     * Одна из них связывает слово «кремль» с греческим словом «кремнос», имеющего значение «крутизна, крутая гора над берегом или оврагом».
>     * Другая версия связывает происхождение слова «кремль» со словами «кремник» в значении «крепость внутри города» и «кромьство» — «внутренность».
>     * В «Толковом словаре живого великорусского языка» Владимир Даль дал целый ряд своеобразных тематических параллелей из диалектной лексики: «кремлевник» — «хвойный лес по моховому болоту», «кремь» — «лучшая часть заповедника, крепкий и крупный строевой лес», «кремлевое дерево» — «дерево на краю леса, выросшее одиноко и на просторе, крепкое строевое дерево». Историки И. Е. Забелин и М. Н. Тихомиров считали, что слова «кремль», «кремник», «кром» связаны с тем, что древнерусские крепости были деревянными рублеными укреплениями.
>     * Фасмер предлагает и другую версию: соотношение слов «кремль» и «кремень»

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Ну да, ну да. И монголов не было на Руси. Тургенев от монгольского тургэн- быстро и так далее. И все князья русские это смешение с монголами. Бросьте это финно-угорское происхождение.

----------


## Джыш

> Бросьте это финно-угорское происхождение.


Командир?

----------

Буль (15.08.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Достаточно набрать запрос по ключу "Чингизхан - человек тысячелетия". Много интересного обнаружите.


Я найду "много интересного", даже если введу запрос "Будда воплощение Кришны" или "Махакала чёрный бес". Только что это докажет, если нет официального документа?  :Smilie:  Вот если бы был официальный документ по Чингизхану - можно было бы разговаривать. А так...

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Факт в том что Чингисхана признали человеком тысячелетия по заслугам.

----------


## Буль

> Тургенев от монгольского тургэн- быстро и так далее.


А Пушкин - от какого монгольского слова?  :Big Grin:

----------

Joy (15.08.2010)

----------


## Джыш

> Факт в том что Чингисхана признали человеком тысячелетия по заслугам.


Видать карма хорошая?

----------


## Иван Ран

> Командир?


Не мешайте ему, может ещё что-нибудь смешное напишет.

----------

Joy (15.08.2010), Леонид Ш (15.08.2010)

----------


## Иван Ран

> А Пушкин - от какого монгольского слова?


Это эфиопское слово вообще, так мне один эфиопский лама сказал...

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Командир?


В смысле?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Не мешайте ему, может ещё что-нибудь смешное напишет.


Все смешное я уже видать написал.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> А Пушкин - от какого монгольского слова?


Пушкин наполовину африканец был. Поэтому трудно поверить в то что он был русским поэтом.

----------


## Джыш

> В смысле?


Что в смысле? В прямом или в переносном?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

В прямом. Что значит вопрос командир.

----------


## Джыш

Оп! один готовенький, можно уносить.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Оп! один готовенький, можно уносить.


До свиданья.

----------


## Джыш

Только не надо слезных прощаний пожалуйста, а то я не выдержу!  :Cry:

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Только не надо слезных прощаний пожалуйста, а то я не выдержу!


Да ну. Какого хрена, плачьте на здоровье. И я поплачу.

----------


## Джыш

Тогда я не буду! ХаХаХа!

----------

Доржик (15.08.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

А я все-таки поплачу.

----------


## Джыш

> А я все-таки поплачу.


Вот сразу бы так, а то Чингисхан да монголы тока в голове. Очищение не делаете что-ли? Ну хоть поплачете и то легше станет.

----------

Доржик (15.08.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Факт в том что Чингисхана признали человеком тысячелетия по заслугам.


Неизвестно кто его таковым признал. Вероятно такие же душегубы, как и он.

----------

Марина В (16.08.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Пушкин наполовину африканец был. Поэтому трудно поверить в то что он был русским поэтом.


Александр Сергеевич был правнуком Абрама Ганнибала, и, при этом, по-Вашему, на половину африканцем?  :EEK!: 

А за "трудно поверить в то что он был русским поэтом" он мог запросто и на дуэль вызвать...

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Возможно насчет того что Пушкин наполовину африканец ошибаюсь. Сорри.

----------


## Yeshe

> Так Бог или эволюция?!


Нет никакой теории эволюции - есть просто список существ, которых Чак Норрис пощадил...

----------

Shunja (12.09.2010), Zom (12.09.2010), Джигме (12.09.2010), Кумо (22.09.2010), Сергей Хос (12.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (12.09.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> Неизвестно кто его таковым признал. Вероятно такие же душегубы, как и он.


Да нет, не душегубы, а какая-то международная организация типа ООН или ЮНЕСКО. А человеком 20-го века был признан Карл Маркс. И людей они выбирали не по добродетелям а по тому как сильно их дела отразились на судьбе мира. 
И не надо так про Чингисхана говорить. Ореол демона кровопийци ему придумали на западе, точнее в Европе, ну и в некоторых мусульманских странах. В дальневосточных странах к его персоне относятся очень даже хорошо. Считают его действительно великим человеком.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Нет никакой теории эволюции - есть просто список существ, которых Чак Норрис пощадил...


Не, это нужно читать *полностью*! : ))

----------

Кузьмич (17.09.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Да нет, не душегубы, а какая-то международная организация типа ООН или ЮНЕСКО. А человеком 20-го века был признан Карл Маркс. И людей они выбирали не по добродетелям а по тому как сильно их дела отразились на судьбе мира.


Это интернет-миф. Ни ООН, ни ЮНЕСКО ничего подобного не выбирали.




> И не надо так про Чингисхана говорить. Ореол демона кровопийци ему придумали на западе, точнее в Европе, ну и в некоторых мусульманских странах. В дальневосточных странах к его персоне относятся очень даже хорошо. Считают его действительно великим человеком.


От отношения к нему в каких-либо странах он не становится меньшим душегубом. Людей приказывал убивать? Приказывал. Значит - душегуб.

----------

Shunja (12.09.2010), Марина В (16.09.2010)

----------


## Mercury

> От отношения к нему в каких-либо странах он не становится меньшим душегубом. Людей приказывал убивать? Приказывал. Значит - душегуб.


Ну если человека убивает простой человек, то это убийство. А если правитель, то это возмездие  :Smilie: . Так на планете Земля заведено. К сожалению быть правителем и не убивать (своими приказами) невозможно. И люди уважают того, кто это делает наиболее справедливо и красиво. Парадокс, но это так.

----------


## Mercury

Кстати , то теме.
Как можно рассуждать о боге и эволюции, когда о первом ничего неизвестно, а второе не до конца изучено. Лучше отложить этот разговор лет на 200. Глядишь и вопрос отпадет сам собой

----------


## Sadhak

Хорошая цитата (Ричард Докинз Расширенный фенотип: Дальнее влияние гена):




> Реактивный авиадвигатель заменил винтовой  потому что для большинства целей он был лучше. Проектировщики первого реактивного двигателя начинали проектирование, как говорится, с чистого листа. Представьте себе, что бы они напроектировали, если б были вынуждены «развивать» первый реактивный двигатель, отталкиваясь от существующего винтового, изменяя за один раз один компонент – гайку за гайкой, болт за болтом, заклёпка за заклёпкой. Реактивный двигатель, созданный таким способом, был бы, право сверхъестественным и хитроумным снарядом. Трудно представить себе, чтобы самолёт, разработанный таким эволюционный способом, когда либо смог оторваться от земли. Более того, чтобы приблизиться к биологической аналогии, мы должны ввести ещё одно ограничение. Мало того, что результирующее изделие должно отрываться от земли; отрываться от земли должно каждое промежуточное звено этого проекта, и каждое промежуточное звену должно превосходить в чём то своего предшественника. В этом свете никак нельзя ожидать от животных совершенства, можно лишь удивляться тому, что у них что то работает вообще.

----------

Сергей Хос (22.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2014)

----------


## Aion

Ещё о самолётах:
Самолеты стали подвластны законам эволюции

----------

Фил (23.07.2014)

----------


## Юань Дин

> Необязательно, что между теориями эволюции и креационизма есть противоречие. Если человек возник в результате эволюции, не значит, что Бог тут не причем.


Вложение 16721

----------


## Sadhak

О эволюции  :Smilie:

----------


## Юань Дин

> О эволюции


Там какая-то художественная статья "Игры разума". или не то у меня открылось?

----------


## Юань Дин

Разнообразие жизни, большое количество микроскопических животных, когда мы смотрим с ребенком в микроскоп, убеждает меня все больше в эволюции, а не в креационизме по той причине, что если бы была справедлива теория разумного замысла, причем, ради человека, то зачем создателю понадобилось создавать такое разнообразие форм жизни, которые напрямую не требуются для функционирования человека. А если требуются, то целесообразнее было бы сделать менее требовательный к проживанию человеческий организм, который обходился бы меньшими ресурсами. А также зачем все эти глисты и т.п.

А зачем микроорганизмы в океане спутника Европа (если их там найдут) - уж их-то зачем создал Создатель, если они не нужны для функционирования человека Земли (про которого говорит Библия).

Все это разнообразие жизни явно говорит нам о слепой работе природы в ходе эволюции от простейших форм к сложным в тех местах вселенной, где возникают условия для жизни.

Когда-то 40 тыс. лет назад появился Гомо сапиенс сапиенс (то есть наш вид) путем доминирования над Гомо сапиенс (куда входят и неандертальцы). А по мере возникновения и дальнейшего усложнения социальной жизни 20 тыс. лет назад возник такой феномен как религия, необходимая для регуляции социальной жизни через мораль, подкрепленную авторитетом сверхестественного. 

Наша задача сегодня - использовать плюсы этой морали для дальнейшей эволюции человечества уже как единого социального организма, отбросив суеверия прошлого. Мы также можем использовать медитативные техники для эволюции своего ума, отбросив всю эту ошибочную космологию и т.п. в религии.

То есть взять из религии ее техники, без идеологической нагрузки, которая явно устарела и не соответствует научному мировоззрению (чтобы не говорили о близости буддизма и науки, но буддизм и наука - это не совместимые понятия, которые пытаются притянуть друг к другу искусственно).

Да, и вспомните слова Далай-ламы про науку и гору Меру.

----------

Сергей Ч (23.07.2014)

----------


## Фил

Ой, Вы думаете креационисту нечего будет Вам ответить на такую аргументацию?
Лучше даже и не начинать  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Ч (23.07.2014), Шавырин (23.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ой, Вы думаете креационисту нечего будет Вам ответить на такую аргументацию?


Конечно найдёт, креационисты - они мастера многословия.) Только это скорее всего будет выглядеть как очередная попытка натянуть круглое на квадратное. Они например могут заявить, что  Бог творит посредством эволюции и т.п. Это конечно поставит в угол другой их постулат о грехопадении и смертности живых существ. Ведь изменчивость и непостоянство(смерть), а также естественный отбор являются необходимыми аспектами эволюции; получается что Бог создал существ посредством смерти, что он создал смерть, а не существа обрекли себя сами. Поэтому и правда, лучше даже и не начинать..)

----------

Алик (23.07.2014), Фил (23.07.2014), Юань Дин (23.07.2014)

----------


## Юань Дин

"креационисты - они мастера многословия.)"

как-то на днях спросил ВКонтакте в группе по Православию в теме про атеизм:




> У меня вопрос-несостыковка возник. Решил уточнить в какой-нибудь православной группе ВКонтакте, дабы не регистрироваться на форумах. Выбрал вашу группу. Т.к. неучастники группы не могут создавать темы, то решил написать в наиболее подходящей (как кажется) из них.
> 
> У меня дома висит в кухне отрывной православный (другого в продаже не было) календарик 2014 г. На листе от 14 июля 2014 г. на обратной стороне читаю "Объяснение псалма 22 (стихи 4 - 6). Святоотеческое толкование Писания":
> 
> [Цитата] Аще бо и пойду посреде сети смертныя, не убоюся зла, яко Ты со мною ecu: жезл Твой и палица Твоя, та мя утешиста. [Конец цитаты]
> 
> [Интерпретация] Жезл означает Крест Христов, а палица - призывание имени Христова со знамением крестным. Если христианин, по силе заботящийся об исполнении заповедей Христовых, с верой и упованием всегда ограждает себя молитвой Иисусовой и крестным знамением, то безбоязненно и безопасно проходит не только бедственные опасные случаи в сей жизни, но по смерти и самые мытарства...
> 
> [Цитата] Уготовал ecu предо мною трапезу сопротив стужающым мне... и чаша Твоя упоявающи мя, яко державна [Конец цитаты]
> ...


на что мне ответили православные наши братья:




> люди любых религий воспринимают свои центральные религиозные тексты как нечто большее чем может понять человек, в том числе и то, который писал данный текст. Мы верим, что Дух Святой одухотворял писателей Святого Писания и многие фразы, многие детали сюжетов, описанные авторами, тех или иных книг Писания, имеют смысл гораздо больший, чем это виделось в те времена. Богословие, между многого прочего, направлено и на то, чтобы находить подобные, заложенные для будущих поколений Духом Святым, смыслы.
> Комментарии к текстам Святого Писания ни коим образом не являются расшифровкой мыслей тех, кто записывал данные тексты.


то есть, у них есть вера, которую не нарушить никакой рациональностью.

----------

Фил (23.07.2014)

----------


## Фил

> то есть, у них есть вера, которую не нарушить никакой рациональностью.


Конечно, это же - Вера.
И Слава Богу!

----------


## Sadhak

> Там какая-то художественная статья "Игры разума". или не то у меня открылось?


Да, это моя  :Smilie: , только не статья. Рассказик про "направленную эволюцию" "а-ля-про-буддизм".

----------


## Юань Дин

> Да, это моя , только не статья. Рассказик про "направленную эволюцию" "а-ля-про-буддизм".


А Вы хороший писатель. Мне понравилось.

----------

Sadhak (23.07.2014)

----------


## Амир

Дихотомия "бог или эволюция" - это скорее тема "краснознамённого" форума для российских рабочих и крестьян.  :Smilie:  Буддизм в принципе за её рамками.

----------


## Шавырин

> Дихотомия "бог или эволюция" - это скорее тема "краснознамённого" форума для российских рабочих и крестьян.  Буддизм в принципе за её рамками.


Этим сообщением Вы "загнали" Буддизм в "рамки за рамками "  :Frown:

----------


## Амир

[QUOTE=Шавырин;674231]Этим сообщением Вы "загнали" Буддизм в "рамки за рамками "  :Frown: 

Именно так  :Smilie: . Эти две позиции отличаются только словами, а по сути они идентичны. Буддизм, как "сутевое" учение использует слова как указатель на суть, т.е. с этой точки зрения без разницы "каким пальцем показывать на луну".

----------

